
The First Time SICP Blew My Mind - ahuth
https://ahuth.github.io/articles/the-first-time-sicp-blew-my-mind
======
LandR
SICP is such a fantastic book.

I've been working through it using Clojure rather than Scheme and loving it,
I've been a developer for around 15 years and I'm still learning stuff from
this wonderful book.

I'd recommend it to every developer out there who hasn't worked through it
with some dialect of Lisp / Scheme.

~~~
ahuth
Agreed. Obviously I shouldn't have been surprised, but it still amazes me how
pertinent it is, 30+ years after it was written.

